# Rescue macchina



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

He's third hand, and hasn't been descaled in 10 years, or used in 5; but he's mine now, and I will take good care of him from now on.

Actually, after cleaning, descaling and loosening up the steam valve last night, he seems to be in very good shape. There don't seem to be many Gaggia Paros owners on the forum, but the internals are the same as a Gaggia Classic on the right, and there is an espresso burr grinder on the left (it grind fine enough to choke the machine, but I haven't tried dialling in a grind yet). The portafilter is non-pressurized (I am not sure if that is the default, or whether a previous owner kindly swapped out the pressurized one). I don't think any mods have been done. The "tamper" is a little plastic circle on the front of the machine, that I am hoping to replace quickly.

Miscela (Rave espresso sampler), macinazione, and macchina down. Now I just need to work on the 'manos' bit.


----------



## Carl0s (Nov 6, 2018)

Any more pics of this after the mods? What mods did you eventually do? I just got mine!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Nice. I had a Tebe (same as the paros without the grinder). Nice machine. Like you say, identical to the Classic so modding is straightforward. Easy access to the internals as the lid & sides come off to reveal the boiler.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Carl0s said:


> Any more pics of this after the mods? What mods did you eventually do? I just got mine!


He fitted a PID & Silvia steam arm (think that was about it) before emigrating & selling it to me. 

The PID has now gone onto my tebe & it's packed away waiting for me to service it & move on (though it's nice to have a spare). I contemplated just swapping but prefer my Mignon to the integral grinder (not that it isn't ok for what it is) & wouldn't have the space for both.

Edit: More photos of it on the for sale thread.


----------

